# How long do your baking sheets last?



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I got my pair of baking sheets when Dh and I were married, almost 7 years ago. They were the "Baker's Secret" brand. I've used them at least once a week, and more around holidays. In the past 2 years, bits of the coating have started to flake off, and since then I used parchment paper to line them before baking anything.

I recently baked a casserole and had the sheet as a base. The tomato sauce leaked over the casserole dish and onto the sheet. It baked on and now looks like my sheet is spotted with molten lava!

Time to throw them out? I've debated hanging on to them for another use, but really they're look bad, and they would take up room while waiting for that "other" use.

So I'm just wondering is 7 years a good lifespan for a baking sheet? How long have you had yours?


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Ellaine!

I have the same brand and have had them for 8 yrs now. I too just cover them with Parchment b/c they look SO awful! I guess it's an okay lifespan, but I would think anything "coated" wouldn't last long anyways.
I would love to buy some of the professional Aluminum trays...my dh uses them at work (he's a Baker














and they are FAB and have no coating to peel, per se.
$$ they are but worth it.
So, in answer to your question, I wouldn't throw them, save them to use as a drip tray when making casseroles etc. Keep using Parchment so as not to consume any flakes and start searching for some new ones. (let me know if you find any......hmm, we could try Nicholsons Bakery Supply in Burnaby....I'll get the # from dh...)


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Thats the type of baking sheets I would love to have! How expensive is expensive? I'd rather splurge once and get good sheets that will last me a lifetime than to have to buy $7-10 sheets every 5 years or so.

A bake tray would be a good idea... I just had a batch of home made cinnamon rolls overflow in the oven this morning. I could've used them then...







:


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I have professional-quality aluminum baking sheets from williams-sonoma that I love, and they seem like they will last forever.

Aven


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

I too have the professional quality aluminum baking pans. I think I have two of the largest pans they make, not sure of the size without measing and then two of the smaller ones. They are stained but nothing an SOS pad can get off. THEY ARE AWESOME PANS!









Tell you how I found mine???? I called my daughter's school when she was in Elementary school and spoke to the cafeteria manager and I paid her and she ordered them for me. This way I got a great deal on mine. They are now 9yrs old and still working like a charm. (My daughter was in the 2nd grade, now in the 11th!)

If you do call a school and they don't seem interested in helping you out, then just call another.








:


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Hello,
I, too, used to have a Baker's Secret baking sheet and it didn't last very long at all. I also have used a nordic ware (alum/nonstick-coated) baking sheet that was very good (it's held up for 11 years and would still be going), but I have switched to stainless steel. I love, love, love them!







I expect them to last a lifetime.

Honestly, the BS brand peeled on top and rusted underneath at the corners. Also, the bottoms of my cookies would usually burn even when I turned the temp down. Then the tops wouldn't be cooked through. And with the nordic ware, it is imprinted on the side with a message to reduce oven temp 25 degrees when using and I found it a PITA to constantly mess around with oven temps.

FWIW, I don't use non-stick or aluminum at all in my kitchen for baking or cooking anymore.

I am currently looking into a stoneware baking sheet/jelly roll pan 10x15. My neighbor has one and swears by it, but









gl
hth


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I have 2 high quality All Clad and they are absolutely indestructible. I can't tell you everything I've burned on those , and a little sprinkle of bar keepers friend and brand new again. I use all of their cookware, and love it


----------



## AloeVera (Jan 21, 2008)

All of my so-called "good" baking sheets always warp after a few uses. And if I don't use a steel-wool pad to it every once in a while, it turns a brown/black in spots, especially around the edges. I usually lay foil down whenever I cook anything, but I guess all the money I use to buy foil could be used to buy some really nice high quality baking sheets.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I gave up on replacing baking sheets a few years ago (I do a lot of baking) and bought a Pampered Chef stone "cookie sheet." It is amazing - I want to save up to buy another one.


----------



## Frisha (Jan 19, 2007)

I too have the high quality aluminum sheets. I bought mine several years ago from Sam's club. They are lasting well and look like they have many many more years in them. I too got tired of replacing the sheets every 4-5 years.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I got one for Christmas this year that is awesome. Heavy duty aluminum, made in the USA. It has a pebbled surface. The brand is Doughmakers.
You can tell it isn't going to warp, very sturdy.

I am in the process of getting rid of all my nonstick cookware.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

years and years but I don't use nonstick ones.


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine have lasted... huh, forever? Lets see... I got two of them 18 years ago and the other 2 used to belong to other people and I have no idea how elderly they might be.









As far as I can tell they never wear out. But I never get the coated kind because I think teflon is unhealthy.


----------

